# look what 1,216.93 euros got me.



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

it could have been less if i found this place sooner. proper german made lips and barrels
4x6" barrels in 17"
2x2" lips in 17"
2x3" lips in 17"








sneak peek


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

for once some one could be check out my new rims and i would be annoyed


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

are they mitos? pretty baller


----------



## S13DRFTR (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (formerly vr6 karl)*

I know europe is in the crapper worse than us, but isn't that till like, what, a million dollars? LOL those wheels will look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

dayyyyum


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (S13DRFTR)*

its cheaper than what other places are asking for in pricing for lips....heck, even the US.


----------



## S13DRFTR (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (formerly vr6 karl)*

I wish I had the duckets to buy the parts and assemble some dope wheels of my own. I'm trying to scrounge up the dollas for a new Asus motherboard... Anyway, that's neither here nor there. I think they will look pretty good. Maybe get pics of the MKIV they're going on?


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (S13DRFTR)*

ill get some proper shots of the car when the wheels are done. i was pretty thrilled that the last of my parts came in today so i felt like sharing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

meeeehhh


----------



## S13DRFTR (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (formerly vr6 karl)*

Fo sho. Can't wait to see the finished shots. What's the plans for the wheels? Any polishing or anything going on when they are done?


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (S13DRFTR)*

i was going to paint them to save a few $$$, but i think ill just shell out for powdercoat. probably silver, my car is black and id like to remain subtle


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

schaweet


----------



## hynt (Mar 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dang, that's the exact setup I was going to get once I start my wheel build. Where'd you get your parts?


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

cant wait till yur done rocking them karl!!!
(ill patiently wait for the hand me down)


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hynt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hynt* »_Dang, that's the exact setup I was going to get once I start my wheel build. Where'd you get your parts?
an ebay vendor


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (formerly vr6 karl)*

i like this.


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (formerly vr6 karl)*

Dang!


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

^X2


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (formerly vr6 karl)*

i was wondering what was going on with these, gonna look sick bro.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Msjudgd1 (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (formerly vr6 karl)*

watchin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (formerly vr6 karl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_an ebay vendor









team racing hoffmann?


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
team racing hoffmann?
nope


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (formerly vr6 karl)*

lemme know thennn, i need OZ lips


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_lemme know thennn, i need OZ lips








 heres a hint "felgen" now get to searchin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (formerly vr6 karl)*

dont ****-block on the details


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (formerly vr6 karl)*

wholly barrels donkey kong! man oh man, can't wait for pics...


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (The Brad Inc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Brad Inc.* »_dont ****-block on the details









i got the barrels (pertche and partner) from a vender here (vba, but they got banned and i dont know the new screen name). i found the lips searching german, ebay) they were even better in pricing and i though vba had deals


----------



## Constant. (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (formerly vr6 karl)*

Shiney. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (Drifting_In_The_Sky)*

i did a test fit just to see what i want....still on the fence on doing the centers silver or graphite







the rears are 17x9 et 9 (roughly, my math is still not quite there)
so im thinking 205/45 for the 8" and 215/45 for the 9"


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (formerly vr6 karl)*

i'd do 195/45 front and 205/45 rear


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (The Brad Inc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Brad Inc.* »_i'd do 195/45 front and 205/45 rear
i think thats a tad much stretch for me


----------



## The Brad Inc. (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (formerly vr6 karl)*

its really not. 205/45 is pretty much zero stretch on an 8"... and you're wheels are *NOT* sitting flush (http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif)

215/45 was a nice stretch on my old 9.5" jlines... countless mk3s run 205/40 on 9" all day err' day 

tentatively my new set up should be 8.5" & 9.5" with 205/40 & 215/40 respectively... but i think that .5" is considerable

edit: and you're wheels are *NOT* sitting flush (http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif)


_Modified by The Brad Inc. at 9:39 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (The Brad Inc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Brad Inc.* »_its really not. 205/45 is pretty much zero stretch on an 8"... and you're wheels are sitting flush (http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif)

215/45 was a nice stretch on my old 9.5" jlines... countless mk3s run 205/40 on 9" all day err' day 

tentatively my new set up should be 8.5" & 9.5" with 205/40 & 215/40 respectively... but i think that .5" is considerable

x2


----------



## eurosportbora (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: look what 1,216.93 euros got me. (ocdpvw)*

looks good... Can i borrow your bolt tool when your done??







this thread is motivating me to get working on mine.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

